# joining ROTP



## Whalley (4 Apr 2006)

You probably get a lot of new people in here saying this, and I don’t even know if I’m posting in the right location, but I figure ill still try to inquire on it.
  I have always had high aspirations to be a pilot in the air force.  Till recently I finally got around to going to the recruiting office and found out I need a university degree to be accepted into the program.  Now I didn’t know this when I was in high school and like any other kid I took the easy slacker classes just wanting to cruise by not worrying about the future.  So my question is, how is someone that wasn’t academically inclined throughout high school go about getting accepted into ROTP?


----------



## George Wallace (4 Apr 2006)

Welcome to Army.ca

You just asked a question, and we know you have many more, that has been answered once or twice before.  Here are some things you may want to read first:


MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## Whalley (4 Apr 2006)

Yeah I already read all those. I was asking for personal opinions on what would improve chances, not text book answers.


----------



## Michael OLeary (4 Apr 2006)

Whalley said:
			
		

> You probably get a lot of new people in here saying this, and I don’t even know if I’m posting in the right location, but I figure ill still try to inquire on it.
> I have always had high aspirations to be a pilot in the air force.  Till recently I finally got around to going to the recruiting office and found out I need a university degree to be accepted into the program.  Now I didn’t know this when I was in high school and like any other kid I took the easy slacker classes just wanting to cruise by not worrying about the future.  *So my question is, how is someone that wasn’t academically inclined throughout high school go about getting accepted into ROTP?*



Academic upgrading id one option.  Go back and complete the courses you need for university entry.  Talk to your local university and community college about the courses they offer for this.  Talk to the local Recruiting Centre to see what they recommend; also ask them about CEOTP (search on the acronym for more info).


----------



## Whalley (4 Apr 2006)

Thanks.
do you know where I would look to find the general req. that the millitary schools have?


----------



## 23007 (5 Apr 2006)

There is only one military school in Canada

www.rmc.ca


----------

